# Where would you move?



## Linda (Aug 18, 2015)

If you could, and money was no problem, would you move anywhere else to live?  Or are you settled in where you are now?

Because of our family in California I doubt I would ever move from this state but a few places I think I would really enjoy living are:  Oregon (where I am originally from), GA (spent a lot of time there and love it) and FL (I would like to own a vacation place there.)


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 19, 2015)

Colorado, on the main street across from the deli and right next to the legal weed shop. :chuncky:


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 19, 2015)

I love where I live in west Scotland but we do spend a good part of the winter where it's warm or hot. If we won a huge lottery I wouldn't mind a couple of second homes elsewhere.


----------



## Linda (Aug 19, 2015)

Phil, we spent some time in Colo in the early 70s.  That is where our youngest son (now almost 41) was born.  It is a beautiful state! 

Ameriscot,  I know I'd like Scotland and as far as Thailand goes I'm not sure.  I know I'd like the climate and scenery but I don't know much else about it.  Do you have friends or family there?  Is it a safe place to live?  Do you just go anywhere or do you stick to certain areas?  Do you go out on the water much while you are there?  I'm sure my husband would like the fishing.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 19, 2015)

Linda said:


> Phil, we spent some time in Colo in the early 70s.  That is where our youngest son (now almost 41) was born.  It is a beautiful state!



From the little research I've done on it I agree, but the larger cities just seem to be very expensive to live in.


----------



## Linda (Aug 19, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> From the little research I've done on it I agree, but the larger cities just seem to be very expensive to live in.



We lived at Grand Junction.  Now we have relatives of my husband's at Montrose and I thought it was funny because in doing family research I found out that on MY side of the family we had relatives there back in the 30s.  It's a small world sometimes.  Many years ago my uncle owned a lumber yard in Denver but I've never been there myself.


----------



## mitchezz (Aug 19, 2015)

I'd like to try life in a UK village or else Tasmania. Tassie is beautiful and a slower pace of life but with easy access to all services. They also don't have to suffer the awful summers of the mainland being a cooler climate. Their food....especially cheeses and seafood are a glutton's paradise and they manage a nice drop of vino.


----------



## chic (Aug 19, 2015)

I like New England but the severe winters are becoming too much for me. I'd enjoy living somewhere warm, but not too hot or humid. I'd like to wear summer clothes year round. Southern CA. is nice. 
If I had unlimited wealth, I'd have a summer home in Maine (lots of relatives) or Vermont. But in the winter I'd head out to CA. or to Spain? Why not?


----------



## Laurie (Aug 19, 2015)

Germany, within the hour!

Somewhere on the mid or lower Mosel.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 19, 2015)

Linda said:


> Phil, we spent some time in Colo in the early 70s.  That is where our youngest son (now almost 41) was born.  It is a beautiful state!
> 
> Ameriscot,  I know I'd like Scotland and as far as Thailand goes I'm not sure.  I know I'd like the climate and scenery but I don't know much else about it.  Do you have friends or family there?  Is it a safe place to live?  Do you just go anywhere or do you stick to certain areas?  Do you go out on the water much while you are there?  I'm sure my husband would like the fishing.



We stay in a quiet area on the island of Koh Samui. Very safe.  Pretty island and Thais are very friendly and polite. Lots of Buddhist temples which I love. The Gulf of Thailand is lovely and warm for swimming, kayaking and snorkeling. We love the food. We rent a bungalow in a community of about 20 houses with a pool.  And we rent a car.

No friends or family there. We discovered it in Jan 2014 when hubby's niece had her wedding there. Loved it so much we spent 2 months there last winter and will stay 3 months this winter.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2015)

I am fortunate that I live in Southern England which is the sunniest and warmest part of the UK...and I also have a home in Southern Spain 10 minutes from the Med   on a small private  gated community with a pool where I lived full time for some years until just 3 years ago ...but if money was no object then I would (regardless of the awful weather) buy a house  back home in the North of Scotland somewhere where there is beautiful mountains and lochs...but I wouldn't be able to endure the weather full time so as Money is no object, I'd love to also  have a house in a beautiful scenic hot part of New Zealand right near the ocean  ...where I could spend half of the year between the 2 places.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 19, 2015)

I liked Nevada around Carson City and thought of moving there years ago but I had too many ties in RI.  Now, I feel like like I am living in assisted living without the assist, so it doesn't matter...


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 19, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> I liked Nevada around Carson City and thought of moving there years ago but I had too many ties in RI.  Now, I feel like like I am living in assisted living without the assist, so it doesn't matter...



Are you near Newport?  I'm looking forward to visiting it mid Sept.  My brother lives there.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 19, 2015)

Linda said:


> Ameriscot,  I know I'd like Scotland and as far as Thailand goes I'm not sure.  I know I'd like the climate and scenery but I don't know much else about it.  Do you have friends or family there?  Is it a safe place to live?  Do you just go anywhere or do you stick to certain areas?  Do you go out on the water much while you are there?  I'm sure my husband would like the fishing.



I was on the bus using my phone with the first reply, so thought I'd share a link to the island where we stay.  It is touristy and lots of construction going on in many places, but there are many islands that are more isolated and not as touristy.  Less amenities though.  Our location is very quiet but still a short drive to all the shopping and restaurants we need.  We aren't right on the beach but just across the road.  

http://www.lonelyplanet.com/thailand/ko-samui

http://www.kosamui.com/


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 19, 2015)

i live on what as known as the West Bay and Newport is on the East Bay; these references are to Narragansett Bay that separates us.  Newport is a wonderful place for anything and everything that you might like to do from sailing to shopping.  I did these in my younger day along with some stunt kite flying on Ocean Drive.  You are going to love Ocean Drive...


----------



## Bullie76 (Aug 19, 2015)

I would keep a house here in MS because as they say......there is no place like home. But if I had tons of money, I would have a vacation home in Florida and one in Colorado. Tons of money is not reality though, but I do have a vacation condo in Orange Beach, AL. And that is not all bad.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 19, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> i live on what as known as the West Bay and Newport is on the East Bay; these references are to Narragansett Bay that separates us.  Newport is a wonderful place for anything and everything that you might like to do from sailing to shopping.  I did these in my younger day along with some stunt kite flying on Ocean Drive.  You are going to love Ocean Drive...



My brother has lived right in Newport for about 30 years and loves it.  A lot of my family have visited but my sister hasn't and neither have my husband or I.  So the 3 of us are going.  We're going to do a helicopter ride over it, and also a champagne sunset sail - both my brother's recommendations.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 19, 2015)

Sounds good, but make sure to check the mansions, stroll downtown, visit the Tennis Hall of Fame,  Hammersmith Farm is nice at the beginning of one end of Ocean Drive, and as you ride around you can see the Doris Duke estate that has a notable history.  In short, Newport is treasure of things to do and see...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 19, 2015)

If I did not have family, I would leave the States..Not sure where, but would do a lot of research!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 19, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Sounds good, but make sure to check the mansions, stroll downtown, visit the Tennis Hall of Fame,  Hammersmith Farm is nice at the beginning of one end of Ocean Drive, and as you ride around you can see the Doris Duke estate that has a notable history.  In short, Newport is treasure of things to do and see...



We'll see a mansion or two, check out the old pubs.  My brother will be a great tour guide.  We'll only have 2 and a bit days for Newport itself as we're also doing Boston, Quincy, and to see our old house in Rockland MA.  Also going to Mystic Seaport. I'm wishing we had booked a few more days at the hotel.  My brother has no room for all 3 of us, unfortunately.  We can't change it now as we've prepaid a hotel in Niagara Falls which we'll go through on the way back.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 19, 2015)

Been to all of those places and Newport tops them all!  You might reconsider the recommendations of your brother and spend more time on land, as his suggestions would be wonderful if you had more time,  but on the land is where you will see the most, and it will be a lot cheaper...


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 19, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Been to all of those places and Newport tops them all!  You might reconsider the recommendations of your brother and spend more time on land, as his suggestions would be wonderful if you had more time,  but on the land is where you will see the most, and it will be a lot cheaper...



The sunset cruise wouldn't take away from time in the city, and the helicopter ride isn't very long.  

I'm also looking forward to seeing our old house in Rockland.  I was 8 when we moved away (navy brat).  I have vague memories of seeing John Adams house and very hazy memories of Boston.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 19, 2015)

Well, try to squeeze everything possible in and enjoy your stay in RI...


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 19, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Well, try to squeeze everything possible in and enjoy your stay in RI...



Thanks Ralphy!  I'll keep up my SF diary while away.


----------



## Lara (Aug 19, 2015)

Linda said:


> If you could, and money was no problem, would you move anywhere else to live?



*H**a**w**a**i**i**. *Maybe Lahaina in Maui. Barefoot, tanned, flowered summer dresses, frangipani aroma in the breeze, crystal clear turquoise water, white sand, pineapple, coconut, umbrella drinks, massages on the lanai. I'd open a little gallery, paint, do sculptures and pottery til my heart's content and listen to
Elvis singing Blue Hawaii. But North Carolina is a close second (cough cough)


----------



## Jackie22 (Aug 19, 2015)

Sounds like a great trip you've planned, Annie, have fun.  I just finished reading a book about the Vanderbilts and their homes in Newport, I would love to see some of them.Take lots of pictures for us.I would love to live somewhere on the Pacific coast.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 19, 2015)

Maui for me too, Lara. If my son retires there, I would like to join him in an in law apartment. But, he better hurry up and make a decision as time is not on my side anymore.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 19, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> Sounds like a great trip you've planned, Annie, have fun.  I just finished reading a book about the Vanderbilts and their homes in Newport, I would love to see some of them.Take lots of pictures for us.I would love to live somewhere on the Pacific coast.



Always lots of photos.  I saw the Vanderbilt house in Asheville, NC - Biltmore.  Stunning!!


----------



## Glinda (Aug 19, 2015)

If money is no object, I'd have a plane and a yacht and go where I please, when I please.


----------



## rt3 (Aug 19, 2015)

Patagonia


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 19, 2015)

Glinda said:


> If money is no object, I'd have a plane and a yacht and go where I please, when I please.



Sailing around the world in a big yacht sounds nice!


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 19, 2015)

I would move to Hawaii like Lara.  It's such a beautiful place who can resist?


----------



## Falcon (Aug 19, 2015)

Toured Hammersmith Farm a few years ago.  *AWESOME !*


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 19, 2015)

No doubt it would be England, because that's where my son and grandchildren live and I know he'll never move back.  I hate seeing them so infrequently.  The visit this June for two weeks was so wonderful.  My wife and I still think about investigating the practicalities of moving over there.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 19, 2015)

Bobw235 said:


> No doubt it would be England, because that's where my son and grandchildren live and I know he'll never move back.  I hate seeing them so infrequently.  The visit this June for two weeks was so wonderful.  My wife and I still think about investigating the practicalities of moving over there.



Hard to get a visa, Bob.  But look at the UK Home Office site to see if you qualify.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 19, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Toured Hammersmith Farm a few years ago.  *AWESOME !*



Looks like it would be easy to spend a week just in Newport!


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 19, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Hard to get a visa, Bob.  But look at the UK Home Office site to see if you qualify.



If not, we may look into living there for part of the year (say summer) while my grandchildren would be out of school.  Probably an easier/cheaper alternative.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 19, 2015)

Bobw235 said:


> If not, we may look into living there for part of the year (say summer) while my grandchildren would be out of school.  Probably an easier/cheaper alternative.



You can stay on a tourist visa for up to 6 months I think as long as you can prove you have enough funds to do so.  A great option!  I'm sure you've mentioned it before, but where in England are they?


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 19, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> You can stay on a tourist visa for up to 6 months I think as long as you can prove you have enough funds to do so.  A great option!  I'm sure you've mentioned it before, but where in England are they?



They are between Liverpool and Manchester in a town called Grappenhall.  Right next to Stockton Heath.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 19, 2015)

Bobw235 said:


> They are between Liverpool and Manchester in a town called Grappenhall.  Right next to Stockton Heath.



I've been to Liverpool, but otherwise not familiar with that area of England.  It looks like a charming village.


----------



## chic (Aug 20, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Sounds good, but make sure to check the mansions, stroll downtown, visit the Tennis Hall of Fame, Hammersmith Farm is nice at the beginning of one end of Ocean Drive, and as you ride around you can see the Doris Duke estate that has a notable history. In short, Newport is treasure of things to do and see...



If I had unlimited wealth I wouldn't mind living in one of those manions built by the robber barons. Newport is very picturesque. The Jazz festivals were pretty awesome too.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 20, 2015)

Glinda said:


> If money is no object, I'd have a plane and a yacht and go where I please, when I please.



Mark Cuban has that!!
.

.


----------



## Shutterbug (Aug 20, 2015)

Any of the four corner states, but Utah is my favorite.  I love the southwest and want to live far away from the big cities,
preferably somewhere like this (from a camping/kayaking trip last summer).


----------



## Kitties (Aug 20, 2015)

If it were not for my step father living here, I would heavily consider leaving California. I'd move someplace with rain.


----------



## Susie (Aug 20, 2015)

Wouldn't mind owning a small place in Monterey, Calif., so I could visit when overcome by homesickness, but, unfortunately, old age and extensive paperwork puts an end to that fanciful notion.


----------



## jujube (Aug 21, 2015)

Linda said:


> We lived at Grand Junction.  Now we have relatives of my husband's at Montrose and I thought it was funny because in doing family research I found out that on MY side of the family we had relatives there back in the 30s.  It's a small world sometimes.  Many years ago my uncle owned a lumber yard in Denver but I've never been there myself.



I LOVE Grand Junction.  At least in the summer. Not sure about the winter, though.


----------



## jujube (Aug 21, 2015)

A year or two here....a year or two there.  I'd live in Italy for a while, then move to Ecuador for a year.  Maybe Morocco for a change.  If things settled down, I'd definitely do a year in Istanbul.


----------



## Linda (Aug 22, 2015)

jujube said:


> I LOVE Grand Junction.  At least in the summer. Not sure about the winter, though.



Jujube, we were there one winter.  It was the first place I'd ever lived outside of Oregon and I liked the clear sunny skies, even when it was cold with snow on the ground.  It was my first experience with dry cold and I could hang cloths on the line and they'd dry just fine.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 22, 2015)

Jujube, I have Moroccan friends. The food, spiced with cumin and mint etc. My hips are expanding as I write!


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 22, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Jujube, I have Moroccan friends. The food, spiced with cumin and mint etc. My hips are expanding as I write!



Mmm....love Moroccan food!  Morocco was my choice for my 60th birthday trip!  Loved the sweet mint tea as well.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 22, 2015)

Annie, lucky you! I am growing Egyptian mint for mint tea.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 22, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Annie, lucky you! I am growing Egyptian mint for mint tea.



I probably began thinking about my 60th birthday when I was 57!  Ideally I wanted to wear a bikini in the Caribbean or the Maldives.  I could have worn the bikini, but we ended up in Morocco with friends in a big villa. It was fortunate we had 3 French speakers and one Arabic speaker with us or we would have had problems!  

Haven't started thinking about to spend my 70th as that's 6 1/2 years away, but hubby's is in just over 3 years.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 22, 2015)

Awesome Annie.


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 22, 2015)

Kitties said:


> If it were not for my step father living here, I would heavily consider leaving California. I'd move someplace with rain.



My elderly mom and step-father moved out of southern CA last year and settled in Maryland near my younger sister.  One of the reasons for the move was the fear of drought and a close brush with wild fires.  They love it in Maryland, even if they have to put up with a colder climate.  They're loving all the green that surrounds them and the change of seasons.


----------



## Linda (Aug 22, 2015)

Bobw235 said:


> My elderly mom and step-father moved out of southern CA last year and settled in Maryland near my younger sister.  One of the reasons for the move was the fear of drought and a close brush with wild fires.  They love it in Maryland, even if they have to put up with a colder climate.  They're loving all the green that surrounds them and the change of seasons.


Maryland is beautiful and very very cold in the winter.  I bought a parka there that I have never needed in California.


----------



## jujube (Sep 3, 2015)

The first trip we made back to Michigan after we moved to Florida was in an August.  Silly me, I had forgotten Michigan weather and didn't pack a warm jacket and had to go to Kmart immediately from the airport and buy one.


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 3, 2015)

Hum, we used to live in Florida...heat, humidity, white trash, and insects spawned by Satan...St. Augustine was my favorite though, Winter Park too. Colorado is breath-taking...literally, but they have breed ban laws in Denver. My Callie couldn't get past the city limits. A serious possibility is the Jersey Shore. Asbury Park is starting to be rebuilt. Many little towns I'd consider there.


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 3, 2015)

If MNO.   Any Island would do.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 3, 2015)

Laurie said:


> Germany, within the hour!
> 
> Somewhere on the mid or lower Mosel.



I lived in Germany for about 9 years when my husband was stationed there.  I absolutely LOVED it and didn't want to come back.  The country was so beautiful and charming and there was so much to do and see.


----------



## Manatee (Sep 3, 2015)

Last winter we returned to Florida from Arizona.  We are here to stay this time.


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 3, 2015)

Fun Florida story...there was a tire dealer in Kississimee, they had on the news how one worker thought a tire had slipped under a truck somehow...until the tire moved, yup it was a big gator.


----------



## ndynt (Sep 3, 2015)

Near the ocean.  Anywhere.


----------



## Manatee (Sep 3, 2015)

Kississimee is inland.


----------



## fishfulthinking (Sep 4, 2015)

Jamaica for me


----------

